# New 595



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I exercised a warranty replacement of my 585 Ultra (small paint blemish) and decided to pay the difference to upgrade to the 595. The color is a nice change of pace from all of my previous black carbon bikes. Love the ride. Special thanks to Look USA (Chas) and Sand Canyon Cyclery (Jim) in Irvine, CA for working with me on this! :thumbsup: 

Specs:
06 Record, M5 brakes, FSA K-Force Lite crankset (50x34), ITM K-force bar, Ritchey 4 axis stem (130), LW Gen 1 wheels. Toupe saddle.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Man, that all white 595 is so much cleaner looking than the new half white/half black team version coming out.

PS: looks great!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your 585 ultra loss and I'm glad to hear Look hooked you up. The all white 595 is the only bike that may get me off my new 585 ultra. The all white is super cool and not even an option next year. Way to go. 
What is the weight with that build?


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i just drooled al over my keyboard...

how do you like those wheels btw? i love their look.. what kind of riding do u use those wheels for


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Weight with the LW's is around 14.5 pounds. 

I've been using the wheels as everyday wheels since they cost so dang much! Well, not really but I do ride them a lot more than I initially thought I would. They're great in the hills and winding up a sprint. They're way more than I need but I got them used for a pretty good price so I thought I'd try them out.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

very nice mofo, the white is just sooooo purrrdy, do u notice more road shock with the intergrated post? what about the stiffness between the two bikes anything split them?


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

What size is your frame? Looks great!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

The frame is a medium with a 54.5 TT.

Is it stiffer than the Ultra? I don't have enough mileage on it to honestly say. It does feel a bit more stable and that could be due to the new fork and ISP. More time will tell.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the props, Ron, but you didn't need to do that. The boys at Look, as usual, deserve the credit. I've said it before, and I'll continue, there is no brand that treats it's customers better. Period. Having said that, as everyone can imagine, that was a fun build for us!

To answer other's questions about stiffness. I find the 595 to have more lateral stiffness than the 585 Ultra, but think the two feel very simliar vertically. I still believe the 595 is the best all-around bike I've ever ridden. It simply does everything it's asked with style.

By the way, you've been knocked off the mountain-top, Ron - we sold a 60th Anniversary Ferrari Colnago today. You know, custom painted Lightweights and all. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*how tall are you?*



oneslowmofo said:


> The frame is a medium with a 54.5 TT.
> 
> Is it stiffer than the Ultra? I don't have enough mileage on it to honestly say. It does feel a bit more stable and that could be due to the new fork and ISP. More time will tell.


I was looking at same size Look 565/585 (54.5cm top tube, Medium). I see you have your saddle positioned relatively forward on rails and with a very long 130mm stem. I have 120mm stem right now on my Time Edge (54cm top tube) and was thinking of getting 130mm stem but concerned it is too long for this size frame. How does it ride and handle with 130mm stem and forward saddle?

How tall are you? Just to help me with sizing.... Thanks.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm 5'11" or at least I used to be  . I think I've shrunk in the last 5-10 years. 

I used to ride 56 top tube bike but find that I like running a longer stem and shorter top tube (if the head tube is long enough). I very easily could have gotten the large (56 tt) and run a 110 stem.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*thanks*



oneslowmofo said:


> I'm 5'11" or at least I used to be  . I think I've shrunk in the last 5-10 years.
> 
> I used to ride 56 top tube bike but find that I like running a longer stem and shorter top tube (if the head tube is long enough). I very easily could have gotten the large (56 tt) and run a 110 stem.


thank. I saw a lot of saddle to bar drop on your bike hence my question. Looks good! Stay Upright.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dick Rhee said:


> Man, that all white 595 is so much cleaner looking than the new half white/half black team version coming out.
> 
> PS: looks great!



I went on a ride today where the local bike shop owner always rides the latest Look bikes. He had the new 595 black/white bike. I also think last year's all black bike (which he rode last year) looked much better. But now that I have a Cervelo R3, I'm starting to prefer "all black" unidirectional carbon fiber look to the weave, i.e., the Ultra models, in terms of looks.

-ilan


----------



## magic32 (Nov 16, 2001)

OSM,

I think that maybe the best looking ride I've ever seen. Hats off to you and your shop.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*And I bought a Colnago*

Bike envy


----------

